# Silicone for acrylic tank ?



## Kristoph91 (27 May 2012)

I've just picked up an 80L split tank (as in it has 3 sections) it has a small leak in the corner. I'm going to reseal it, but dont know what silicone is best for acrylic?

Any advice appreciated ! 

Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (27 May 2012)

Hi all,
Kris, you need an acrylic cement. The one I've used was "Tensol 12", but there might be other ones. Have a look on reefers forums, they tend to use acrylic a lot. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636 (27 May 2012)

i have used gold label silicone in the pond and in the aquarium. It is amazing stuff. You can find it in your local garden centre.


----------



## Kristoph91 (27 May 2012)

Darrel, thanks for the reply. There's already plenty of plastic cement on it, I was just going to cover up the leaky corners with silicone. 

Perfect Darren, I'll look out for it  

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## ian_m (27 May 2012)

Silicone doesn't stick to acrylic, which is why corners/repairs have to use solvent base glues.


----------



## Mortis (27 May 2012)

You could make a glue by dissolving acrylic shavings in acetone


----------



## Kristoph91 (27 May 2012)

Okay now I'm confused. Will I need some PC glue like Darrel said ?


----------



## dw1305 (28 May 2012)

Hi all,


> You could make a glue by dissolving acrylic shavings in acetone


Kris, it is like Mortis and Ian_m say, you need a "solvent weld" type adhesive. These will melt the acrylic and then as the solvent evaporates it will bond into single piece. This is why acrylic shavings in acetone (the solvent) work <http://www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk/ACRYLIC_GLUING.htm>


> Tensol cement and solvent weld cements. - The solvent dissolves the surface layers of a wide range of thermoplastics. When the surfaces are joined in this way the solvent evaporates leaving a joint made from a mixture of the two plastic surfaces. Acrylic is usually joined with Tensol cement (solvent- dichloromethane).


Glues, and even the really sticky "gold label silicone", wont bond to the acrylic long term. The only glue that does work is cyanoacrylate super-glue, but even then it isn't likely to be a long term bond.

As Darren says "gold label silicone", is really good stuff, and may well do if you can use it to plug the the corner from inside, although it is still more likely to leak long term.

cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636 (28 May 2012)

gold label.... I thought there wasn't anything it couldn't do  i have been living a lie.


----------



## ian_m (28 May 2012)

People do use silicone and acrylic in aquariums, but it is normally to act as a soft gasket in sealing large sheets of acrylic to frames. The large acrylic sheet is held in place by the pressure of the water rather than be glued.

Read this on how to install a 1.5 inch cast acrylic sheet to a 1700 gallon marine tank.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...uilding-a-1700-gallon-Shark-Tank-by-black-tip


----------



## foxfish (28 May 2012)

There are some household glues that might work like epoxy or super glue gel, polyurethane will bond to acrylic too but, if you could post a picture of the offending area I might be able to suggest somthing more specific....


----------

